# MCG - Macquarie Communications Group



## Mc Gusto (13 March 2009)

What to people know about these? For mine (and i am no expert) the chart looks quite good. I am thinking about getting in at the current market (97c)

was wondering whether people had any advice?

thanks

gusto


----------



## Mc Gusto (16 March 2009)

Well i see Mac is buying into them today. No other announcements at this stage. I am holding.

Thanks


----------



## Mc Gusto (20 March 2009)

Ok i am a happy man

anyone watching?

announcements seem a little confusing...

thanks

gusto


----------



## Mc Gusto (31 March 2009)

I hold MCG

cash offer at 2.50 came through with a trading holt today.

Interesting times

Thanks

Gusto


----------



## nick2fish (31 March 2009)

I am thinking Mac, that you brought in @0.97c, brought a sh**tload and you are now a much richer man. Good on you


----------



## Mc Gusto (31 March 2009)

i am thinking i am a very lucky man 

but not a rich man as i didn't buy a sh1tload...i was hoping people here would advise me one way or the other but as they didn't i erred to the side of caution


----------



## prawn_86 (31 March 2009)

Is there a problem with my broker or is it still trading at $1.47?  ASX site says the same...


----------



## nomore4s (31 March 2009)

nick2fish said:


> I am thinking Mac, that you brought in @0.97c, brought a sh**tload and you are now a much richer man. Good on you






Mc Gusto said:


> i am thinking i am a very lucky man
> 
> but not a rich man as i didn't buy a sh1tload...i was hoping people here would advise me one way or the other but as they didn't i erred to the side of caution




Still well done. I brought in on the 27.03.09 @ $1.53 but only 2000, get lucky sometimes. Refer my blog for confirmation.



prawn_86 said:


> Is there a problem with my broker or is it still trading at $1.47?  ASX site says the same...




Still in trading halt. Just come out $2.34

Edit: Just closed my position out @ $2.28


----------



## CanOz (31 March 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Still well done. I brought in on the 27.03.09 @ $1.53 but only 2000, get lucky sometimes. Refer my blog for confirmation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like the Canadians have made an offer at 2.50 - source RTT news.http://www.rttnews.com/symbolsearch.aspx?symbol=MQBKY.PK

Look at that depth will you! Surprised its not rocketing up, i guess there is still lots of weak hands that want out of this one?

CanOz


----------



## Mc Gusto (31 March 2009)

I have traded at 2.30. Left the rest for somebody else. I am happy to take profits on the current market...

Thanks

Gusto


----------



## banska bystrica (31 March 2009)

I'm out at $2.30 and still buying BEPPA at 7.4c. This MCG model is very similar to BBI. A trashed infrastructure stock with high debt. This transaction proves that quality infrastructure will attract buyers even in a GFC.


----------



## Mc Gusto (31 March 2009)

banska bystrica said:


> I'm out at $2.30 and still buying BEPPA at 7.4c. This MCG model is very similar to BBI. A trashed infrastructure stock with high debt. This transaction proves that quality infrastructure will attract buyers even in a GFC.




Potentially add BBW to that list.

I Hold BBW but notice they are on the move today

I am hoping for some gale force winds


----------



## nomore4s (31 March 2009)

CanOz said:


> Look at that depth will you! Surprised its not rocketing up, i guess there is still lots of weak hands that want out of this one?
> 
> CanOz




Bit surprised it hasn't gone near $2.50 as well. I'd only been holding the stock for about 3 days so I was happy to leave the 20 odd cents on the table but am a bit surprised by the amount of selling at under $2.30.


----------



## skc (1 April 2009)

I noticed in the Scheme Implementation Arrangement document (I didn't read all 153 pages) there is a condition called Target Material Adverse Change (p.21) which basically says that, between now and 2nd court date (early June I think), the EBITDA of the target should not fall to the trigger levels.

3 months to Mar 09: below $160m
6 months to Sept 09: below $350m
12 months to Sept 10: below $700m

The 1H09 (Dec 08) EBITDA was $326m, so the $160m and $350m figures above are pretty tight. Perhaps this is why people are leaving 10% on the table? 

Any comments from followers of this stock? What are the probablilities of a fall in EBITDA since Dec 08?

All other conditions seem reasonably straight forward - FIRB, court approvals (Bermuda?) and anti-trust approvals (shouldn't matter as buyer is a pension fund).


----------



## kellyfran (9 June 2009)

Hi All,

I am only new to this forum.  I have a small packet of MCG shares which I bought at $5.02, back in Jan 08.  Fortunately didnt buy many at all. 97 to be exact.  So whatever choice I make I loose, luckily not too much.  Bought these more for the long term thinking I was diversifying my portfolio....silly me.  As you can tell I know nothing about shares.


----------

